# vmware-config.pl >> error!

## Beckman

```
What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running 

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 

The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same 

address space size as your running kernel.
```

```
Sinlex root # uname -rsp

Linux 2.6.8.1-nitro3 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+
```

```
Sinlex root # ls -lah /usr/src/linux

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           20 Aug 20 01:32 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.8.1-nitro3
```

any suggestions?

----------

## MacMasta

Did you install vmware via the ebuild? That might help.

~Mac~

----------

## Beckman

of course, but every time u reinstall the kernel, u gotta rerun this vmware-config.pl

and since i have the nitro kernel, i obviosly can forget it now....

----------

## searcher

I have the same problem using the 2.6.8.1-ck1 patchset. It keeps complaining about the headers, and won't run. So far i haven't tried using a vanilla kernel, but i'm staying on 2.6.7-ck5 until this is resolved. 

~searcher

----------

## Beckman

and ill stay with my nitro kernel, without vmware and keep complaining that it doesnt work  :Razz: 

----------

## Cagnulein

same here with nitro-sources.2.6.8.1

with gentoo-dev-sources.2.6.7 all ok  :Smile: 

----------

## ehudokai

 *Beckman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running 
> 
> ...

 

Its basically a misunderstanding of the 2.6.8 headers.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Although I don't know how to "fix" it I did create a patch to disable the check.  So if you're sure that you are pointing to your kernel headers use this patch and it will disable the check and compile fine.

I am running vmware on a 2.6.8.1-ck4 kernel as we speak using this patch.

```
 --- vmware-config.pl   2004-08-24 00:12:16.643586896 -0700

+++ vmware-config.pl.works   2004-08-24 00:11:09.269829264 -0700

@@ -1856,15 +1856,15 @@

   $header_page_offset =~ s/^$pattern \(?0x([0-9a-fA-F]{8,}).*$/$1/;

   if ($header_page_offset =~ /[0-9a-fA-F]{8,}/) {

     # We found a valid page offset

-    if (defined($gSystem{'page_offset'}) and

-        not (lc($header_page_offset) eq lc($gSystem{'page_offset'}))) {

-      if ($source eq 'user') {

-        print wrap('The kernel defined by this directory of header files does '

-                   . 'not have the same address space size as your running '

-                   . 'kernel.' . "\n\n", 0);

-      }

-      return '';

-    }

+    #if (defined($gSystem{'page_offset'}) and

+    #    not (lc($header_page_offset) eq lc($gSystem{'page_offset'}))) {

+    #  if ($source eq 'user') {

+    #    print wrap('The kernel defined by this directory of header files does '

+    #               . 'not have the same address space size as your running '

+    #               . 'kernel.' . "\n\n", 0);

+    #  }

+    #  return '';

+    #}

   }

 

   return $answer; 
```

or https://brauers.myvnc.com/patches/vmware-config.2.6.8.1.headers.patch

OH btw apply that in your /opt/vmware/bin dir, but you probably know that   :Laughing: 

----------

## j-kidd

This is caused by "1g_lowmem_i386". In 2.6.8.1-ck4, there is an option to disable it.

----------

## M@rijn

I've got that VMware problem with 2.6.7 :S

----------

## Gotterdammerung

commenting these lines are more than enough to make it work with any kernel. thanks a lot man!

 *ehudokai wrote:*   

>  *Beckman wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running 
> 
> ...

 

----------

## other_shevek

Actually commenting these lines out didn't work for me (I have a 2.6.8-ck4 ).

Anyways, right now I am compiling a new ck patched kernel with 

"1g_lowmem_i386" disabled.

----------

## Phlogiston

I tried to uncomment the lines, but I had to uncomment some more that it worked. Look here:

```

              . "\n\n", 0);

      }

      return '';

    }

  }

 # if (not (-r $answer . '/asm/page.h')) {

 #   if ($source eq 'user') {

  #    print wrap('The path "' . $answer . '" is a kernel header file '

   #              . 'directory, but it does not contain the file "asm/page.h" '

   #              . 'as expected.' . "\n\n", 0);

   # }

   # return '';

 # }

 # $header_page_offset = direct_command(

 #   shell_string($gHelper{'echo'}) . ' '

 #   . shell_string('#define __KERNEL__' . "\n" . '#include <asm/page.h>'

 #                  . "\n" . $pattern . ' __PAGE_OFFSET') . ' | '

 #   . shell_string($gHelper{'gcc'}) . ' ' . shell_string('-I' . $answer)

 #   . ' -E - | ' . shell_string($gHelper{'grep'}) . ' '

 #   . shell_string($pattern));

 # chomp($header_page_offset);

 # $header_page_offset =~ s/^$pattern \(?0x([0-9a-fA-F]{8,}).*$/$1/;

  #if ($header_page_offset =~ /[0-9a-fA-F]{8,}/) {

    # We found a valid page offset

   # if (defined($gSystem{'page_offset'}) and

    #    not (lc($header_page_offset) eq lc($gSystem{'page_offset'}))) {

    #  if ($source eq 'user') {

    #    print wrap('The kernel defined by this directory of header files does '

    #               . 'not have the same address space size as your running '

    #               . 'kernel.' . "\n\n", 0);

    #  }

    #  return '';

   # }

  #}

  return $answer;

```

thanks anyway

using nitro 2.6.9-1

----------

## mirko_3

Did any of you ever get problems using vmware with the lowmem 1G patch? Like, crashes or corruption or anything?

----------

